# gorilla 6" lift



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

was wondering how the 6" lift holds up... and how often are there axle troubles?


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think its most about throttle control on those axles...


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

If u like to trial ride then don't get anything bigger than a 4, a 6 inch is a pure mud lift, if drive to fast you'll heat up the axles and melt cv boots or go long distances without hittingmud and water it will do the same at least on the gorilla lifts


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

well my experience that a gorilla 6 inch lift for a brute is garbage.. a 6 inch can be trail rode but need to watch speed and be around some water to cool the boots ask filthyredneck he has a 6 inch catvos .. he would be a good person to ask.. but if it was me i would stay away from the gorilla .. they eat boots up on any of there 6 inch lifts.. and the tires lean when turning dunno why they do but they do.. hope that helps


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Have a friend that had one on his brute he got tired of replacing ball joints and axles and they do not warranty them if the boot is torn from what he told me almost 400.00 a pop. Took it off and put a 2" lift and left the laws on, has not had any problems since.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

masterofmud said:


> well my experience that a gorilla 6 inch lift for a brute is garbage.. a 6 inch can be trail rode but need to watch speed and be around some water to cool the boots ask filthyredneck he has a 6 inch catvos .. he would be a good person to ask.. but if it was me i would stay away from the gorilla .. they eat boots up on any of there 6 inch lifts.. and the tires lean when turning dunno why they do but they do.. hope that helps


Yes sir I do agree. I trail ride mine alot, but it is a Catvos, NOT a Gorilla.... I can trail ride slow (less than 10mph) all day with out any probs, but faster than that and I gotta have something to cool it down once in a while. I have had zero axle trouble since May of 2010 when I installed the lift and just tore my 2nd boot since then on this past Saturday....almost a year of hard riding and only 2 boots....I dont think thats a bad price to pay. I do have a bud with the 6" gorilla and I know he wont hook up to anybody to pull on them because he said he's almost gauranteed to break something. I also know that he's got some pretty extreme axle angles up front.....mine doesnt. My rear angles are steep because the rear end has a 2" stretch/rake to the back of the bike but this hasnt givin me any issues either. If I had it to do all over again, I'd still get a lift this size, but I'd consider the High Lifter 7", Get-A-Grip 4" (its nearly as tall as mine, just doesnt sit as wide), or the Twisted 5". I like the Catvos....but I coulda got the same thing out of one of those lifts for less money. Only thing about Catvos is that they claim they give a lifetime warranty on their product....we'll see about that when the time comes lol. Any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Gorilla is junk that's why there is so many for sale in highlifter lol, who can I get ahold of about a get a grip lift


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm not sure about a contact for get-a-grip. Walker has one on his brute but he was banned awhile back. I'll have to see if I can call him and get some info on the guy that makes em.


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

thanks guys. think im gonna stay away from the gorilla lift. just found one for a really good deal... just trade for stock suspension. guess i'll go with a 2" extreme.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah filthy is right as everyone else. Gorilla lifts are junk bro. Stay away from them. I run a Gorilla 6" im fixing to take it off and run a stock 2" lift. Now the axles area different story. The axles i have not broke at all (knock on wood). I dont know my axles may have been built on a wednesday cause i have not broke one axle. The lift is cool but im going back down LOL. Im going to work on Twisted Customs lift. Just my opinion


----------

